# Brahms Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

ELLA STUDIO VIENNA, 
Sound & Video Productions 
presents 
a MICHAEL CROITORU-WEISSMAN film

DORA SCHWARZBERG, 65th Bithday Party, 
Live Recorded on 28th of March, 2011

*J. Brahms, Violin Sonata No.1 - 
Dora Schwarzberg & Tamara Atschba*

Beatufylly playing of a very good Brahms sonata, but among all the films of younger female artists, is this a facinating portret of a proud and passionate women! Intimatly filmed by one camera. Beautiful!


----------

